# Adoption in Alberta



## Axl2

Hi all, I have decided to start the adoption process in Alberta. I have called Adoption Options, Adoption by Choice, and Small Miracles. I like them all, but have to decide on one. Have any of you used any of these adoption agency?


----------



## 2have4kids

We were going through ABC and I've been to dinner with a group of mothers who had their families via ABC. We accidentally became pregnant right before the long interviews but we pretty much have been informed about every aspect of the process. Let me know what you want to know. I wish you good luck with your adoption.


----------



## Axl2

2have4kids said:


> We were going through ABC and I've been to dinner with a group of mothers who had their families via ABC. We accidentally became pregnant right before the long interviews but we pretty much have been informed about every aspect of the process. Let me know what you want to know. I wish you good luck with your adoption.

Hey so we ended up going with Adoption Options. When I went to book the seminar through ABC they told me that they weren't accepting anymore people at that time. We did our seminar last week. We are waiting to submit the application, because we are moving at the end of June. But the seminar was real eye opener. We were told that the average wait time is 2 - 4 years. 

Congrats on the pregnancy!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Axl2, sorry to hear you got that message from ABC, they started limiting clients in their list this year in order to keep the wait time shorter 2-3 years. I wish you a speedy application process & adoption.


----------



## Axl2

2have4kids said:


> Axl2, sorry to hear you got that message from ABC, they started limiting clients in their list this year in order to keep the wait time shorter 2-3 years. I wish you a speedy application process & adoption.

Thanks!! I hope we won't be on the waiting list long. I had hoped we could get into ABC over the other ones I really liked the receptionist in Calgary. There was a few things that they didn't tell me when I had called AO. But when we went to the seminar they start telling you about all these other expenses and how much you can right off, but I think they have the wrong info not sure.


----------



## 2have4kids

AXL they are correct you can write off many adoption expenses AFTER the entire process goes through the courts. So keep all of your receipts in a safe place as this can be a lengthy timeframe. Also, we really studied the online profile books, they are what helps the mom's choose you. So many people put really generic info in the books and that doesn't really help you get chosen so if you include really great stories, personal details, you'll have a good head start.


----------



## Axl2

2have4kids said:


> AXL they are correct you can write off many adoption expenses AFTER the entire process goes through the courts. So keep all of your receipts in a safe place as this can be a lengthy timeframe. Also, we really studied the online profile books, they are what helps the mom's choose you. So many people put really generic info in the books and that doesn't really help you get chosen so if you include really great stories, personal details, you'll have a good head start.

Yeah I have been on google getting ideas on how to wrote the dear birth mom letter. And picking out pictures for our profile. Yeah I'm going to include what we do for hobbies, our pets, why we are on the adoption road, and our story. 

I was told by the adoption agency that they are going to wait until we have adopted our baby, and send us our receipt. But I'm not sure how they are going to track all of this. 

Thanks for the tips!!


----------

